# Specialized Fuse 1 - 2 - 3 Erfahrungen?



## Grinsekater (5. Dezember 2005)

da mein P2 mir langsam zu schade ist um damit dreckspringen zu gehen bin ich am überlegen mir ein BMX zuzulegen.

die specialized fuse modelle sind da ja recht günstig (220euro gehts los bis 350 fürs 3er (in europa das modell mit der besten ausstattung)).

hat jemand mit dem modell erfahrungen?
welche größe sollte ich nehmen mit 1,90m körpergröße?


----------



## Dr. Dirt (5. Dezember 2005)

aus den genau gleichen gründen hab ich mir auch en 20" radl zugelegt.
dachte auch erst an eins der fuse modelle, mir wurd dann aber zum addict geraten, und habs nich bereut...

wenns eins aus der fuse reihe sein soll, dann wohl das III. weil nix hi-ten etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (5. Dezember 2005)

Dr. Dirt schrieb:
			
		

> aus den genau gleichen gründen hab ich mir auch en 20" radl zugelegt.
> dachte auch erst an eins der fuse modelle, mir wurd dann aber zum addict geraten, und habs nich bereut...
> 
> wenns eins aus der fuse reihe sein soll, dann wohl das III. weil nix hi-ten etc.



was ist am addict besser?





"hi-ten"? 

sorry ich hab keinen blassen schimmer von bmx


----------



## Molox (5. Dezember 2005)

nein Jens 
Du kaufst dir kein Bmx vor mir...
Obwohl mhhh dann können wir ja auch mal ein bisschen Street fahren   
Gib doch nen bisschen mehr Geld aus und stell dir eins zusammen...


----------



## Grinsekater (5. Dezember 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> nein Jens
> Du kaufst dir kein Bmx vor mir...
> Obwohl mhhh dann können wir ja auch mal ein bisschen Street fahren
> Gib doch nen bisschen mehr Geld aus und stell dir eins zusammen...



hehe. ich könnt ja dein agent nehmen das sieht bei meiner größe ja fast aus wie ein bmx .

selbst aufbauen möchte ichs eigentlich nicht. primär will ich damit (ab februar) für ein halbes jahr in basel zur arbeit fahren und danach auf die dirts. es soll günstig sein, damit es nicht so schmerzt wenn es geklaut wird .


----------



## Domas (5. Dezember 2005)

Grinsekater schrieb:
			
		

> "hi-ten"?


willst etz wissen was das is oder was?
naja, für die die nich wissen was des is: das is ne stahlsorte oder so! die is schlechter und somit billiger als z.B. der 4130 stahl beim Addict! So gut kenni mich da auch nich aus, aber ich weiss, dass hi-ten schlechter is(wieso genau weissich auch nich) als 4130 oder der noch bessere reynoldsstahl!


----------



## Sele666 (5. Dezember 2005)

moin jens...
also ich würd dir auch zum addict raten... damit hab ich auch wieder angefangen bmx zu fahren...
die specialized sind ok aber nicht so gut... kurbeln sind zum bmx net so doll
ansonsten mein favorit in der 400 euro klasse ist das eastern element eigentlich absolut top....


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (5. Dezember 2005)

ich hab nen 05er fuse II,
fährt sich ganz goil, aber warum is dir en p.2 zu schade?


----------



## Ikarus2k (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich kann dir das Element empfehlen!
Hab es selber und das hält ordentlich was aus, das einzigste was bislang (durch gebrauch) kaputt gegangen ist ist das Kasseten getriebe...das setzt ab und zu im Antrieb aus. Hab das Rad aber auch nicht so gut behandelt.


----------



## Grinsekater (5. Dezember 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> moin jens...
> also ich würd dir auch zum addict raten... damit hab ich auch wieder angefangen bmx zu fahren...
> die specialized sind ok aber nicht so gut... kurbeln sind zum bmx net so doll
> ansonsten mein favorit in der 400 euro klasse ist das eastern element eigentlich absolut top....



nur die kurbeln? was spricht ansonsten objektiv gegen das fuse 3? hat spezi auf dem sektor ein schlechtes image? oder geometrien?

@ rockhopper

beim dirten zerreist es mich regelmäßig. von schlüsselbeinbruch weil zu weit gesprungen bis zu kurz springen und 8 stiche im kinn oder rad fliegt ohne mich ziemlich weit durch die luft ist da alles vertreten. in meiner gallerie kannst du ja das p2 sehen. ich geh damit lieber paar stunden durch den wald heizen oder fahr damit dh. da leg ich mich nicht so derbe ab . die pike zb ist mir zu schade um sie durch die gegend zu feuern.


----------



## Flatpro (5. Dezember 2005)

hiten is wald feld und wiesenstahl
nimm das addict oder des eastern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (5. Dezember 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hiten is wald feld und wiesenstahl
> nimm das addict oder des eastern...



hiten steht beim fuse3 nur bei der gabel.



> 06 Fuse III (20.5"TT) Full Cr-Mo, threaded Euro BB, formed 40mm TT/DT, tig weldeded, weld-on rotor plate, internally releived HT, wrap gusset BB yoke, SS mounted brake bosses w/ dual lower cables and SST DC Amplifier, 5mm dropouts for 14mm axle



kann mir jemand sagen was das alles bedeuted?


----------



## Sele666 (5. Dezember 2005)

Grinsekater schrieb:
			
		

> nur die kurbeln? was spricht ansonsten objektiv gegen das fuse 3? hat spezi auf dem sektor ein schlechtes image? oder geometrien?




objektiv spricht noch dagegen das ich mit der geno überhaupt nicht zurecht komme
dann des image von speci iss beim bmx naja...... aber das währ mir egal...
was mich noch stört ist das ich den rahmen häßlich find....
gut verarbeitet isser...

ich würd auch einfach ner marke die aus dem bereich kommt und etabliert ist mehr vertraun schenken...  (vorallem was halt geometrie und details angeht)


----------



## der Digge (6. Dezember 2005)

kauf dir nen Rahmen mit 21er TT oder min. 20.75", gibts leider nur selten bei Kompletträdern. Mir fallen da grad nur Eastern Bikes Element und Jane ein


----------



## Tobster (6. Dezember 2005)

â06 Fuse III (20.5"TT) Full Cr-Mo, threaded Euro BB, formed 40mm TT/DT, tig weldeded, weld-on rotor plate, internally releived HT, wrap gusset BB yoke, SS mounted brake bosses w/ dual lower cables and SST DC Amplifier, 5mm dropouts for 14mm axle


>
'06 Fuse III (20,5" OberrohrlÃ¤nge), Komplett CrMoStahl,EuroBB Innenlager, geformtes 40mm Oberrohr/Unterrohr, TIG geschweiÃt(besondere SchweiÃart/prozeÃ),angeschweiÃte Rotor Platte, intern bearbeitetes Steuerrohr(leichter gemacht durch FrÃ¤sen oder Ãhnliches), umschlieÃendes Gusset im Tretlagerbereich,Bremssockel auf den Sitzstreben,[...], 5mm dicke Ausfallenden fÃ¼r 14mm Achsen 

Ich hoffe das hilft dir etwas weiter!

Tobi


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (6. Dezember 2005)

warum hat specialized beim bmx nen schlechtes image?
hätte da mal gerne ne genaue erklärung.

ich bin froh das ich nen speci fahre.
hat net jeder, so wie dieses addict und sowas.
hab auch net so plan von bmx aber für mich sind die alle gleich und die specialized haben einfach am meisten style


----------



## Grinsekater (6. Dezember 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> kauf dir nen Rahmen mit 21er TT oder min. 20.75", gibts leider nur selten bei Kompletträdern. Mir fallen da grad nur Eastern Bikes Element und Jane ein



also bei meiner körpergröße den größten rahmen. ok. kleiner sollte man dann nicht fahren oder ist das nur geschmacksache?

@ tobster
danke  

@ rockhopper
ich denke das liegt an der massenproduktion. ist ja bei den mtb' genauso.
"kleine schmieden" sind eben doch "kultiger". das ist meine meinung. mir ist das image egal solange es hält, sich gut fährt und ich den guten service/garantie von meinem speci händler bekomm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (6. Dezember 2005)

ne der hauptgrund ist das es ne mtb firma ist.... und das mögen bmx er gar nich


----------



## Flatpro (6. Dezember 2005)

rockhopper no.1 schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch net so plan von bmx


daran wirds wohl liegen


----------



## Tobster (6. Dezember 2005)

Grinsekater schrieb:
			
		

> also bei meiner körpergröße den größten rahmen. ok. kleiner sollte man dann nicht fahren oder ist das nur geschmacksache?
> 
> @ tobster
> danke
> ...




Hi!
Also ich würde bei deiner Körpergröße wirklich sowas in Richtung 20,75" oder sogar 21" Oberrohrlänge empfehlen! Es ist einerseits so eine Geschmackssache aber ich denke das dein Rücken es dir danken wird, wenn du eher einen größeren Rahmen hast   ....

Naja und die anderen Firmen, haben meiner Meinung nach mehr Erfahrung im Bereich BMX, daher dürften die Geometrien von diesen Rahmen auch (teilweise) etwas besser sein. Bin selber noch kein Spezi gefahren, aber schon einige andere BMX...
Ich würde daher eher auf eine "BMX" Marke zurück greifen 

(wethepeople, eastern bikes, volume, flybikes...)

Tobi


----------



## Grinsekater (6. Dezember 2005)

ich bin heute mal ein hoffmann mit 21" oberrohrlänge aus dem twenty inch  probegerollert. 
mir gings dabei primär um das gefühl für die größe zu bekommen und als wir das bmx mal direkt neben mein p2 gestellt haben war das doch sehr überraschend.

das hoffmann war etwas kürzer (ich habe das p2 auch in 'long') und der lenker nur zirka 5cm tiefer (das ist er sicher beim p2 auch wenn ich draufsitze und die gabel etwas nachgibt). vom gewicht her ziemlich gleich (um die 13 kilo)

das feeling ist wirklich gut gewesen. wenn die 'stadtmauer' wieder trocken ist werd ich dort mal vorbei schauen und versuchen mal eins zum springen zu bekommen.

das schlimmste am "umstieg" ist glaube ich die starrgabel. boaaah - das hämmert wenn man da aus dem stand nen bunny macht und wieder "bodenkontakt" bekommt.


----------



## Cube BCR 601 (26. Mai 2007)

hi,

weiss jemand das ungefähre gewicht von den Fuse? 


greetz

robin


----------



## plüsch (9. Dezember 2007)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren,welche Erfahrungen mit den "Fusen" gemacht wurden.
Oder ist Specialized zu uncool.
Leider verstehe ich nur einen Teil der Spec's ,
habe aber den Eindruck daß das 3er Fuse in seiner Preisklasse eine stimmige Ausstattung hat.
Hintergrund meiner Frage; 
Junior bald 14 ca 170 groß wünscht sich ein BMX die ganze Zeit war ein WTP Nova im gespräch 
weil cool müßte aber bestellt werden.
Muttern ist es lieber wenn beim örtlichen Händler gekauft wird und 300 Ö's 
das maximum sind.
Habe  aber kein Prob damit was zu Bestellen, auch einige Taler mehr gingen bestimmt in Ordnung wenn es Sinn macht.
Aber was macht schon Sinn?  

Habe auch schon die Bmx Einkaufsberatung durch gezackert würde mich
aber auf Erfahrungsberichte oder begründete Meinungen freuen.

gruß detlef


----------



## Hertener (9. Dezember 2007)

Apropos WTP Nova: Hier mal ein Link. 
Und hier mal ein Shop, der Stolen-Bikes im Angebot hat. Das Wrap wird hier immer wieder empfohlen. Ich denke mal, nicht ohne Grund. ^^


----------



## plüsch (10. Dezember 2007)

Jo,  Stolen habe ich schon mal durchgesehen,
deshalb ja auch meine Frage, was spricht gegen das Fuse 3 2007.?
Das 2008er scheint mir etwas abgespeckt zu sein?
Ich kann da keine bedeutenden Unterschiede erkennen.
Oder irrt da mein ahnungsloser Geist? 

gruß detlef


----------



## TomAss91 (10. Dezember 2007)

Grinsekater schrieb:


> ich bin heute mal ein hoffmann mit 21" oberrohrlänge aus dem twenty inch  probegerollert.
> mir gings dabei primär um das gefühl für die größe zu bekommen und als wir das bmx mal direkt neben mein p2 gestellt haben war das doch sehr überraschend.
> 
> das hoffmann war etwas kürzer (ich habe das p2 auch in 'long') und der lenker nur zirka 5cm tiefer (das ist er sicher beim p2 auch wenn ich draufsitze und die gabel etwas nachgibt). vom gewicht her ziemlich gleich (um die 13 kilo)
> ...



Das war bei meinem umstieg auch so aber nach ner zeit wenn man das abfedern lernt geht das. Ich würde entweder das addict oder das eastern element nehmen. Von subrosa das malum oder letum sind auch gut bikes für den preis!


----------



## Hertener (10. Dezember 2007)

plüsch schrieb:


> ...was spricht gegen das Fuse 3 2007?


Gute Frage - in erster Linie wohl die Tatsache, das Specialized ursprünglich aus dem MTB-Bereich kommt. Das Rad ist, was ich bisher über das Netz herausgefunden habe, sicherlich nicht schlecht und als Einsteiger-Rad ausreichend. Auffällig ist aber, dass die Räder in keinem BMX-Shop zu finden sind. Im Grunde würde ich mich nämlich an einen der bekannten BMX-Online-Shops wenden und mich dort beraten lassen, vor allem wenn kein BMX-Laden in der näheren Umgebung ist. Die Leute dort wissen nicht nur, was sie Dir verkaufen, die können Dir auch die passenden Ersatzteile besorgen. Ich vermute mal, dass im anderen Fall bei der Ersatzteilbesorgung das große Rätselraten beginnen dürfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plüsch (23. Dezember 2007)

So,Junior hat jetzt sein BMX  
Fuse III 2007

+
-20,75"
-Rahmen,Lenker,Gabel,3teilige Hohlkurbel alles CrMo
-gedichtede Lager,Hohlachsen 14mm

-
-Bremsen gehen so gut wie gar nicht
-Schweißnähte sind so lala..

denke für den Anfang ist das völlig ausreichend.


----------

